# Shooting on Lake Michigan



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

answerguy8 said:


> Except that doesn't happen in Michigan.


You are correct, However it was Just an example to begin with.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Danatodd99 said:


> You are correct, However it was Just an example to begin with.


Yep.


----------

